
$1k MRR: Harder than I anticipated - patwalls
https://daily.patwalls.co/1-000
======
ganeshkrishnan
Amazon does the same security audit for mws apps once you start handling
around $1 million in customer orders.

They have three levels with the final one being a screenshare with their
security architect.

Their audit is free.

------
juped
If I were developing a Gmail add-in and discovered that it costs $15,000 up
front, I would immediately start writing an Outlook add-in instead.

------
Axsuul
Congrats! Only a select few get to $1k MRR at all.

------
weq
Great post. Thanks for sharing your experience.

